# Curiosity.....



## PNA (Sep 3, 2006)

Boy, is he strange looking....:lmao:


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 3, 2006)

I love the shot! AND YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DOG!


----------



## PNA (Sep 3, 2006)

zombiekilla3k said:
			
		

> I love the shot! AND YOU HAVE A BEAUTIFUL DOG!


 
Thank you!

Here he is in all his glory....7-1st place blue ribbons! :mrgreen:


----------



## zombiekilla (Sep 3, 2006)

ohh I want him!


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Sep 3, 2006)

You have one beautiful looking boy there! Boxers are little people in a fur suit, they have such an awesome personality...I will never be without a boxer or two


----------



## bytch_mynickname (Sep 3, 2006)

P.S. Congrats on all the blue ribbons! He is a handsome man.


----------



## PNA (Sep 3, 2006)

Thanks for the compliments, I pass them on to him.....


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 5, 2006)

acsonpg said:
			
		

> *Boy, is he strange looking....*:lmao:


 
...thinks who?

  

Wonderful dog you have.
I'm not surprised to hear he's won himself firsts in the looks-department so many times over. He DOES look good.


----------



## vwkid45 (Sep 7, 2006)

great shot! i love the markings on your boxer!


----------

